# دراسة متكاملة iso 9001-2008



## wahed56 (1 أبريل 2010)

محتاج دراسة متكاملة لاعداد المنظمة الصناعية لنظام ادارة الجودة الشاملة 
iso9001-2008
وياريت تكون باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## صناعي1 (8 أبريل 2010)

ابحث في هذا الموقع عن كتاب بعنوان 
ISO 9001:2000 Quality Management System

الرابط: http://sites.google.com/site/library4ieclub/Home/arabic-home/hr
و هو كتاب بالانجليزية


----------



## waseem_alkubati (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذه الكتب المفيدة والقيمة


----------



## DEMIAN (5 ديسمبر 2010)

Hi thanks for you


----------

